# priming celings before texture



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

If you prime before texturing, don't you have trouble with the texture sliding a bit while knocking down? And if you don't have any trouble creating your knockdown, don't you still need to prime after texturing. Wouldn't you have trouble with flashing of the texture without primer on top of the texture no matter how fine or heavy? And isn't primer also needed to make sure the paint adheres properly and retains the proper sheen?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

as for textrue sliding, there is no problem..the primer is allowd to dry to the touch..with the primer it seals the celing so that the customer does not have to paint, and once the textrue (knockdown) is put on the ceiling is finished. If the customer wanted to paint the ceiling before knockdown that could be done too, but if its not primed before knockdown then you would have to prime, and then paint, you may as well not have the knockdown on the ceiling then..
J


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

We add (mix in) white primer to our texture mix, so that when the texture is applied, we are priming the ceiling in the same step. Been doing it that way for 25 years and have never had separation of texture from ceilings, even when there is a water leak.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> We add (mix in) white primer to our texture mix, so that when the texture is applied, we are priming the ceiling in the same step. Been doing it that way for 25 years and have never had separation of texture from ceilings, even when there is a water leak.


But, you are talking acoustical texture, right? Because with knockdown there isn't full coverage. The way I do it anyway. But there are so many different methods... I am always open for new ways.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Shellac or oil before the 1970's popcorn .

If not , the water in the corn may turn the ceiling a rectum brown color.


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

for acoustical (popcorn) whats the point?
for knock-down id also say no to priming first, the texture will not match
the background and you will still have to paint.

any texture sprayer worth his salt doesnt need a contrasting "guide"
color to acheive a consistent finish. :no:my .02

if your mixing in primer to make the texture tougher,
they do make Texture Hardener thats about 1/2 the price of primer and doesnt affect the dry time.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Freaking big time mess with primer in the corn . 

Seems like your just trying to slack on the proper phase of doing it correctly.

I couldnt IMAGINE dumping oil/ shellac base primer in the corn mix.

Water and oil or shellac...... what would you use to CLEAN UP FIRST on a res. job???

Lotta freaking slackers and IMPROVERS trying to invent the wheel or too much in the pipe at one time.:whistling


----------



## Adam in BC (Aug 28, 2008)

raven2006 said:


> Are you guys spraying texture an inch thick or something? With the fine textures that I do, the joints would be clearly visible without a couple good coats of primer.


Im finaly doing a job that has textured ceilings again, its been almost a year, around here everyone wants painted ceilings.

are you noticing any sort of slow down yet in the interior Raven?


----------



## WorkhorseTom (Nov 7, 2008)

*Priming*



AARC Drywall said:


> Hey all...
> Have a quick question regarding priming....
> When you generally texture a celing do you primer first?
> Also I have been masking off before primer, and am thinking its better to prime the top angles too, then mask off...that way the tape will stick...
> ...


Is this a retex or new?, and what type?


----------



## WorkhorseTom (Nov 7, 2008)

*Prime b4 tex*

First post but what type of tex?, and new or remo


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Adam in BC said:


> Im finaly doing a job that has textured ceilings again, its been almost a year, around here everyone wants painted ceilings.
> 
> are you noticing any sort of slow down yet in the interior Raven?


 
i'm a few hours north of Raven and we have slowed down for about 2 weeks then right back at it until January....


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

google the damn process if you dont believe it,:thumbsup:


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Adam in BC said:


> Im finaly doing a job that has textured ceilings again, its been almost a year, around here everyone wants painted ceilings.
> 
> are you noticing any sort of slow down yet in the interior Raven?


we are a bit, but still managing to keep busy...might have to go out of town this winter though...that could be fun...


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

WorkhorseTom said:


> Is this a retex or new?, and what type?


 both,,,if you have to scrape and retex..you should prime to even out the color of the celing...and same for new..

J


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Adam in BC said:


> Im finaly doing a job that has textured ceilings again, its been almost a year, around here everyone wants painted ceilings.
> 
> are you noticing any sort of slow down yet in the interior Raven?



Yea for sure. Especially for renos because the housing prices are really starting to drop and no one can sell them. Alot of the renovation guys that I know are dead slow. And it didn't help that I spent a bit of time off in the summer and come back to work when it is starting to get so slow.


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> both,,,if you have to scrape and retex..you should prime to even out the color of the celing...and same for new..
> 
> J





raven2006 said:


> Yea for sure. Especially for renos because the housing prices are really starting to drop and no one can sell them. Alot of the renovation guys that I know are dead slow. And it didn't help that I spent a bit of time off in the summer and come back to work when it is starting to get so slow.


 
maybe we should all get togther and start stumping out the compitition....:w00t:


----------



## Adam in BC (Aug 28, 2008)

my method by step

finish mudding but dont sand (tape wont stick to dust)
mask off all the ceilings ( 12" masking paper and 3/4" mask tape )
staple light poly over all walls (about an inch or so over the masking ) sand the ceilings
spray synko texture primer 
inspect for touchups ( then re apply if neccesary)
texture ceilings
pull down masking, pull staples and fill staple holes.

come back the next day and sand your walls. because of the poly you wont be sanding texture overspray off all the walls and roughing up the paper any more than neccesary, hence less flashing and much less pole sanding. 
 I would submit that the cost of the poly is pretty close to the cost of the sand paper you will use burning through all that over spray.


----------

